
The good internet is history - AndrewBissell
https://theweek.com/articles/875251/good-internet-history
======
jdauriemma
I think this article would have been better if the author had taken the time
to state their premises outright. Not every reader will understand or agree
with the notion that these quasi-corporate blogs were a good thing. Also, I
couldn't help but wonder whether this blog genre is not gone, but just being
carried on by a different cohort than the author is lionizing.

